

Using Go's interfaces at Clever – more than just easy collaboration - schimmy_changa
http://engineering.clever.com/2015/04/17/using-gos-interfaces-at-clever---more-than-just-easy-collaboration/

======
Denzel
Go is an interesting language. I get it. But there is nothing unique to Go
about their use of interfaces in Sphinx. This presentation is about the
usefulness of _interfaces_. Something that can be done in almost every modern
programming language.

~~~
Laremere
I think why there's interest is because the way they're implemented in Go is a
nice intersection between duck typing and type safety. In most type safe
languages (eg. java), you explicitly have to say that you want your goose to
pretend to be a duck. In most type unsafe languages (eg. python), you don't
have a way (or, at least without type annotations) to say what features you
need to pretend to be a duck.

You're not wrong. That's what Go is about: Well tried techniques, implemented
with well practiced knowledge.

